# Reinstalling Windows ME on an emachine



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi,
I've been having problems with my computer lately...
My computer is an Emachine and I am running Windows ME.
Now, don't get me wrong, it's nothing worse than my usual system crash. I fiddled with it for a while in DOS mode, but I made no progress, and now I suppose it is time that I must reformat my computer once again.
Now here is the problem: I replaced the emachine CD drive with a philips CD drive shortly after buying the computer. I threw away the Emachine CD drive. The Philips works great.  Whenever I have to reformat my computer and reload Windows ME, I have to use the emachine CD that came with my computer. But the problem is, the Emachine CD can only be used in the Emachine CD drive that came with my computer. So whenever I need to reformat my computer, I have to switch out the Philips drive with a borrowed emachine drive.

Now, this is all quite simple, but after having to do this so many times you start to wonder if there is an easier way.
So... What I am wondering is whether or not anyone else knows of the problem that I am speaking of, and if so, is there a solution.
Perhaps there is an option that can be changed or even a way to trick the computer into thinking that it has the right drive. I imagine that this would be the ideal way to go about solving this situation, but I lack the knowledge required to do so.
If anyone knows of such a solution or another one, I would appreciate your help.

Thank you.

Andy

(PS: I hope that my request is not breaking a forum rule!)


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Have you tried reinstalling windows from your .cab files? You should find the setup file in either 
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
or
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\INSTALL


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks, Moby.
I'll try that and see if whether or not it works.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

well, Moby...
I was very exited. I got to a screen that was grey and blue and that read "Windows Millenium Edition Setup". It was making good progress until it got to the part where it actually started reloading the .cab files.
It got to 2% before some error occured. I'm still not exactly sure what the meaning of it is. 

The error message reads:

' Setup (.CAB) file error
Setup has encountered an error wile extracting files to your computer.
To resolve this issue you may need to boot off of the emergency boot disk and run the setup again. '

I looked up .cab errors in the setup.txt file and found some stuff, but nothing that I could pinpoint as being related to the error message that I received.

The part that confused me about the error message is the part where it asks you to 'Boot off of the emergency disk and try again'. This confuses me because I am already running my computer in DOS mode from the start-up disk (correct me if a start-up disk and emergency boot disk are not the same thing).

Anywho, my father believes that this problem is again related to the fact that my computer does not recognize my Philips CD drive while in DOS mode. Although it works comendably while in Windows ME, I can see that he is not right because I am in DOS mode and I am able to navigate into the CD drive with ease.

Please respond,
Thank you.

Andy


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Is the E-Machine Recovery CD bootable. You need not to reformat the hard drive to use the Recovery CD. Just insert the Recovery CD in the CD_ROM and restart the computer (Do not use the Sartup diskette).


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I'll try


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I suppose I'm not too kept up with my system CDs.
The only emachine CDs that I have are the two turqoise Restore CDs.
Even so, when I take out the startup disk and boot with only the CD, it asks whether I want to start up in normal/safe mode/etc...
I make a decision and a few screens flash by extremely fast just before the computer shuts off.
So I don't think these CDs alone are an option.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I've gotta call it a night you guys.
thanks for your help!

Andy


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The question is. Is it booting from the CD? Is the CD_ROM light indicating that data is being read?

If the computer is not booting from the CD, you may have to enter the BIOS and make sure the boot order is set to CD_ROM first, Floppy or A:\ drive second, Hard drive last. Save the changes and allow the computer to boot from the CD#1.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

the drives on the boot order list are CD-ROM drive, Hard Drive, Removable Devices (which is only a Floppy drive), and Network.

Okay...

The order I've put them in is CD-ROM drive, Removable Devices, Hard drive, and Network.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It could be a problem with with the CD. The Recovery CD should boot to the Recovery process. Insert the CD and press the power button for five seconds until the Computer shuts down. Wait five seconds and turn the computer ON.

If that does not resolve the Recovery process, download a Windows 98 boot disk at http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml. Start the computer with the Windows 98 Startup Diskette. At the menu select Command prompt with CD support. A letter will be assigned to the CD_ROM. Take note of that. See if you can access the CD_ROM and reaf from it.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

Whenever I try to boot up from the CD, the computer turns on, goes through all of it's startup procedures, brings up a black screen and then, about 30 seconds later, it brings up the "It is now safe to turn off your computer" screen just before the computer shuts off.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It may not be reading from the CD_ROM. Try to boot with a Windows 98 Startup with CD support. Drivers will be loaded to make the CD_ROM functional. If you are able to reach the CD_ROM, search for an executable file in the CD_ROM and run it.

If the letter D is assigned to the CD_ROM type:

D: [Press Enter]
dir [Press Enter]

If there is an executable, by typing the file's label and pressing Enter the file will open.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

Okay, I'm making the startup disk for Windows 98.
But I would like to ask:
Why make a Windows 98 startup disk rather than one for Windows ME?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

There is a difference. Drivers may not be avaiable for the CD_ROM.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

["If there is an executable, by typing the file's label and pressing Enter the file will open"]

OK...
The startup disk is seeming to work fine.
I follow the instructions and can now see all of the files on the CD. There are 15 files.
However, this is nothing that I could not do before.
Anywho...
Is there a particular file that I am to open.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The executable has a .exe extension or .com. It is possible that a batch file be present with an extension .bat. I can't give you the exact file to look for.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Start, Setup, Autorun, install are some of the files you may encounter.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I'll be back later. Let me know the progress.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I dont know...
there are no files by any of those names.
however...
there is an Edit.exe, Extract.exe, Format.com, Restart.com.

For now, I am just going to check out the readme file.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

WHOA! wait a minute.
I'm looking at the readme file from the D: drive now and I am finding out that it is the readme file for the Windows 98 startup disk. When I look at the A: drive I get a different set of files, but they too are of the startup disk. In fact, both of the help files from the D: and A: drives are identical.
It seems that there is something fishy with my drive configuration.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You are reading the RAMDRIVE. When you start the computer with CD Support, a RAMDRIVE is mapped with diagnostic Tools. Be alert for the letter assigned to your CD_ROM. It could be any letter, DRIVE E: DRIVE F: and so forth. It should be accopanied by something similar as MSCDEX D:IDECD001 prior to the prompt.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I've always known it to be the D: drive, but I will try to check anyway...
...
...
...
OK...
I suppose that I missed the CD drives exact affiliation on the first go around.
What I have discovered are the comments:

"Drive E: = Driver MSCD001 unit 0"

and

"diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive D:"


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Have you been able to read from the E: drive.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

AHAH!

So, The E: is the location of the CD-ROM drive!

But what now...?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Type and press Enter:

E:
Dir

Any executables found?


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

There is a SETUP.exe.
but apparently it cannot be run in DOS mode.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

What is the error message?


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

"This program cannot be run in DOS mode."


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If this file needs Windows to run, lets try to boot the computer to the Program Manager.

Type and press Enter:
A:
Edit C:\Windows\Sytem.ini

The System.ini file will open for editing.

Scroll down to the line Shell=Explorer.exe and modify this line to read:

Shell=Progman.exe

To save the changes press Alt+F, then X, save the changes.

Remove both the Startup diskette and the CD, and restart the computer.

The computer should boot to the Program Manager. Select File from the Menu, then Run, Browse to the CD and click on Setup, then Ok.

Let me know the outcome.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

Every time I start up the computer with the aid of the Restore CD, I get a message saying that a error reading data from drive A: has occured. I think it may be caused by the ambiguity of the location of the floppy drive, that is, whether it is D: or A:.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I have followed the instructions and am now restarting the computer.
I am recieve the usual "It is now safe to turn off your computer" just before the computer shuts off.






Maybe now that I know that my CD ROM drive is E:, I should do some reconfiguring and then try to reinstall windows from the .cab files again...


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Your Windows Installation is corrupted. Start the computer with the Startup diskette and bring the computer to a command prompt. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:

C:
cd\
cd windows
cd options
cd install
setup

Let me know what happens.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I tried, but I suppose that it's no use, because the only file in this directory is a file called CCPORT.SYS.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Lets find out where are you installation files.

Restart the computer and bring it to the A: prompt. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:

C:
dir Precopy*.* /s

Tell me where is this file located.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Do you have AIM? Screen Name: JSntgRvr


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

Well now...
There are two files called precopy...
1. Precopy1.cab is in C:\windows\options\cabs
2. Precopy.inf is in C:\wininst0.400


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Ok, same process:

C:
cd\
cd windows
cd options
cd cabs
setup


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I dont have AIM


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

the computer is performing a "routine system check"
It is running scandisk. A few errors have come up. One was about hard drive space being reported incorrectly. I selected "fix it" but I don't know if everything is OK.
It now says...
"Setup found errors on your hard disk.
your must repair these errors vefore continuing with Setup.
For more information, see SETUP.TXT on the Windows CD-ROM.
Press any key to quit Setup."

I'm gonna go ahead and take a look at the SETUP.TXT file.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Run Scandisk:

At the prompt type and press Enter:

C:\Windows\Command\Scandisk /all /Autofix

Then run the Setup utility again.

I will sign out now but will be back later, let me know how it goes.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

just got your last message, but had already started a scan.
I typed scandisk/all. I am now conducting a surface scan, and afterwards I will try the scandisk/all/autofix.
I was able to download AIM. It was quite easy.
My screen name is hexas3.
Talk to you later.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

update:

1. ran scandisk\autofix.
2. ran setup.exe from c:\windows\options\cabs directory.
3. setup ran scandisk.
4. setup continued to a blue/black screen entitled "windows millennium edition setup".
5. setup brought up percentage bar.
6. bar progressed to two percent before failing.
7. error window reffered me to the cabs setup.txt file. However, the error message leaves much knowledge to be desired.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Activate AIM


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't know.
It brings up the 'type username/password' screen.
I type in my password and it goes through steps one and two of the signing in process, but when it gets to step three, it stalls for a little bit, and then brings back up the 'type username/password' screen again.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Bring the computer to a command prompt with the Startup diskette. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:

C:
cd\
dir *.pwl /s

Tell me where these files are.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

1. Default.pwl is in the C:\windows directory.

2. Default.pwl is in the C:\windows\options\cabs directory.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I think we got confused here. When you mentioned your password, I thought you were refering to Windows, not AIM. What has been the progress with the computer?


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

well, lets see:

I looked at the startup files config.sys and autoexec.bat to see if I had any unnessecary programs running. I did'nt understand a lot of it, but I did'nt see anything too disturbing.

I read that it would be a great idea to copy all of the setup files from the CD to the computer so that I could run the setup from the hard drive. I followed the directions in the SETUP.TXT file: I created a temporary folder in the C drive named W9xflat which would be the intended destination of the files that I was to copy from the folder, Win9x, from the CD-ROM. I thought it would work, but upon trying to copy the files, I only recieved the message: "access denied".

So, the next thing that I intended to do was to turn off the SMARTdrive preference in my computer as a means of slowing down the Windows ME setup and thus ensuring a more secure installation. As the SETUP.TXT file instructed I typed setup/c at the prompt only to get the message: "This program cannot run while the computer is in DOS mode."

Anywho, I tried to run a scandisk of the E: (CD ROM) drive but apparently that is not a feature of the scandisk program.

I ran scandisk in C: again and got a message halfway through that there were about 16 kb of data on my computer that are lost or something. So, I saved the 16 kb to a file in the C: directory. To open the file and look at it's contents is like looking at a stew of symbols sprinkled with a little English here and there.

Anywho...
I am running the setup.exe file from the cabs directory again in hopes that it may work (or at least give me a clue to the nature of this problem).


----------



## wimpy (Dec 21, 2004)

hexas said:


> well, lets see:
> 
> I looked at the startup files config.sys and autoexec.bat to see if I had any unnessecary programs running. I did'nt understand a lot of it, but I did'nt see anything too disturbing.
> 
> ...


Where did you read that ?
Please try again
You have done this absolutely wrong. :down: 
Start with a w98 system floppy disk (not a bootdisk.com)or a cd.
Then go from there or,
Send me a PM or email.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok now:

Before today, my E drive seemed to have represented my CD-ROM drive. Just recently, I have been getting the message: "This drive does not exist" when I try to access the E drive.

Also, I have learned that my D drive is my RAM drive. I am not exactly sure what the implications of this are.

So, now, If I want to access the floppy disk drive, I'll type A:, and if I want to access my RAM drive (for some reason), I would type D:.
But where has my CD-ROM drive gone? It is as though it has disappeared from my computer or it is not being recognized.

I do not know how I am to solve this problem. I may have a problem with my start-up files: config.sys and autoexec.bat, or perhaps this problem can be fixed from BIOS.

Anywho...
I will look into these possibilities as well as pay close attention during the start-up of my computer for any clues.


PS: "Start with a w98 system floppy disk (not a bootdisk.com)or a cd."
When I start-up my computer, I have a W98 start-up disk in the floppy
drive and the Emachine restore CD in the CD-ROM drive. (I also have
the wME start-up disk handy, but the W98 disk seems to work fine).
What's the difference between a bootdisk and the start-up disk that I
am using now? Is there a difference?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The startup diskette contains diagnostic Tools, while the boot diskette does not. When you boot the computer with the Windows 98 Startup diskette you will boot to a menu. Select Command Prompt with CD support.

Write down what you see in the monitor prior to the A:\ prompt and include that information as it appears in the Monitor in a reply.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

OK
after I select "start computer with CD-ROM support" A few things scroll by rather quickly. Some of these things include:

"Provided by Oak Technologies"
"PCI bus scan complete"
Microsoft RAM drive info as well as Microsoft and hard drive information.

Next: "Data error reading drive A
Abort Retry Ignore Fail"
I enter R for Retry.

"Preparing to start computer.
Please Wait..."

"MSCDEX version 2.25
copyright (C) Microsoft Corp.
1986 - 1995 All rights reserved
Drive E: = Driver MSCD001 unit 0
Your CD ROM is drive E"

"The diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive D"

"To veiw the help file..."
"A:\"


My CD rom drive is now recognized, but the .cab setup still fails in the same place.
If I were to put in the Emachine CD ROM drive and start up the computer,
the options would read:
"Restore computer" and
"Boot to DOS"
I just don't understand why this new drive is not compatible.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If you read the Readme.txt file in the Windows Startup diskette, most common CD_ROM drivers are included in the startup diskette, however, it does not guarantee they will be compatible with your CD_ROM.

Do you have the CD_ROM installation CD. We may be able to include the right drivers in the Startup disk.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

that's a good idea.
I think that I have the installation CD around here somewhere.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

OK...
Finally I found the CD for the Phillips CD ROM drive.
I started up the computer "with CD ROM support", took out the Windows ME CD and replaced it with the Phillips CD. When I tried to use the CD drive (drive E) I got the message:
"CDR101: Not ready reading drive E"

When I put the Windows ME CD back in the drive, it works (I can view the contents of the CD and everything). But I see the same error message for any CD I put in other than the Windows ME CD.

I tried the same scenario while on the computer "without CD ROM support", but the same rules applied.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It wont work like that. You have to modify the Startup diskette.

First obtain a new formated diskette and create a new Windows 98 SE startup diskette.

I will need some information from you.

Insert the Philips installation CD in a working computer. Do not allow the CD to autorun. With Windows Explorer, navigate to the CD_ROM. Post the list of files that appear in the CD. Once you have provided me with that list, I will provide you with some assistance to modify the Startup diskette as to include the necessary drivers to make your Philips CD_ROM usable.

Please create a new Windows 98 SE startup diskette in a new formated diskette.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

On the CD, there are 5 directories:
Acrobat, Aspi, Director, Manual, and Wizard.
And 2 files that are out in the open:
Autorun.inf, and Setup.exe

Acrobat.dir contains only a package.

Aspi.dir contains two files named aspi32.exe and aspichk.exe.

Director.dir contains two directories called Video and Xtras. The rest of Director.dir is one Main.exe and a ton of .cst files.

Manual.dir contains web sites that offer help in chapters from 1 to 25.

Wizard.dir contains many files all of different types. These file types are:
.exe .bin .ini .ex_ .hdr .ico .inx and .cab


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

We are almost there. The existence of the ASPI directory in the installation CD somehow is telling me that the CD_ROM may work with ASPI CD_ROM drivers. Lets modify the Startup diskette and see if this is possible.

Insert the Startup diskette in a working computer. Using Windows Explorer, navigate to the A:\ (Floppy dive) where the startup diskette is inserted. While holding down the Shift key, right click on the Config.sys file and select Open With. Select Notepad as the program to open this file. Do not check the box labeled "Always use this program to open this type of file". The Config.sys file in the floppy will Open for editing. Scroll down to [CD]. Insert the word REM and the beggining of every line under [CD], except for the following files:

device=himem.sys /testmemff
device=aspi2dos.sys
device=aspi8dos.sys
device=aspi4dos.sys
device=aspi8u2.sys
device=aspicd.sys /D:mscd001

For example:

[CD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff
REM device=oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001 
REM device=btdosm.sys 
REM device=flashpt.sys
REM device=btcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=aspi2dos.sys
device=aspi8dos.sys
device=aspi4dos.sys
device=aspi8u2.sys
device=aspicd.sys /D:mscd001

Upon completion, save the changes, Close Windows Explorer and remove the Startup diskette fom the computer.

We have not finished yet. Insert the Recovery CD in the working computer. Do not allow the CD to Autorun as you did before with the Philips CD installation disk. Using Windows Explorer, navigate to the CD_ROM, and as you did before, provide me with the contents of the directories in the CD.

Upon completion, close Windows Explorer and make sure you remove the Recovery CD from that computer. I'll be waiting for your reply.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

OK now...

On the recovery CD there are three directories:
Drivers, Internet, and Manual.
As well as the files:
633IDS-R.GHO AUTORUN.INF BOOTCAT.BIN BOOTIMG.BIN README.TXT SETUP.EXE.

Drivers.dir contains three more directories named Audio Modem and Video

Internet.dir contains the file Emachine.exe

Manual.dir contains two PDF files.


As far as Recovery CD 2, it appears to be identical to Recovery CD 1.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Ok, lets test this:

Start the computer with the Startup diskette that was modified. Select Command Prompt with CD Support. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:

E:SETUP

Let me know the outcome.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I started the computer as you instructed, but I got the message:
"There is an unrecognized command in your config.sys file".

The computer started up, but I could not access the E: drive because it is seen as an "invalid drive".


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Lets try another approach before the year goes by.

Disconnect all Devices from your Computer. Only your Monitor, Mouse and Keyboard should be connected.

Create a New Startup Diskette. Boot the computer with the new diskette and bring the computer to a command prompt. No CD Support will be necessary. We will try a Parallel Install of the Operating System. If your CABS files are intact, it should work. Once the boot process finishes, you will end up at the A:\> prompt.

At the prompt type the following (Make sure you check your spelling. The commands must be typed as posted.) pressing Enter after each command:

Copy C:\Windows\Command\Xcopy.*
Copy C:\Windows\Command\Move.*
C:
cd\
MD C:\CABS
cd CABS
Xcopy C:\Windows\Options\Install\*.* /s
Move C:\Windows C:\Winold
Move C:\Progra~1 C:\Progold
Setup

You will need the Product Key during this installation. Keep it handy.

Once the operating System is installed, Install the Philips CD_ROM drivers. Upon reinstalling the CD_ROM, run the Recovery CD from Windows.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

As far as making a new startup disk.
Do you want me to do that from the website that you supplied earlier?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Please do. This is to avoid the error message.


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok...
Your instructions worked out fine until I got to the setup part.
Where is this setup file that I am supposed to be running?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I have reviewed the entire thread. There is nothing wrong with your CD_ROM drive. It seems that in order to run the recovey CD, Windows must load first. Although it is true that the possibility of conflicts due to a different CD_ROM drive is present, at least the recovery should start.

Files contained in the Recovery CD cannot be ran in MSDOS. That's is the main problem. 

In addition, seems that your hard drive has sustained some damage, thus some data has been lost.

In my opinion, in order to recover from this, you must perform a clean install of Windows. That means, the hard drive must be reformatted and a new installation of Windows must be performed. Chances are that if the hard drive has sustained some damaged, the new installation may fail.

For sure, the recovery CD will not work without Windows, and if able to run in Windows, it may return a hardware conflicts since your actual CD_ROM drive is not part of the original hard drive image.

At this point I see two options:

1. Perform a clean install of Windows.

If the actual hard drive shows some type of damage, this option wont help, since the system will crash.

2. Replace the Hard drive and perform a clean install of Windows.

This will secure a good installation.

In regard to the Recovery CD, although you may try it after installing Windows, being a fact that the CD_ROM is not part of the recovery image, it may return a hardware conflict. Due to this fact, I wouldn't recommend its use.

Buying a CD_ROM drive wont resolve the issue. I would rather spend the money in a hard drive and in a Windows Installation CD.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> Copy C:\Windows\Command\Xcopy.*
> Copy C:\Windows\Command\Move.*
> C:
> cd\
> ...


If you followed the instructions, the Setup file should be in the C:\CABS folder. So at the prompt type:

C:
cd\
cd cabs
Setup


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I was replying to one of your replies when I receive your last message. What's the Status?


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't understand where it is that this setup file is supposed to come from.
Currently, there are only three files in my C:\cabs folder. These files are:
Ccport.sys Xcopy.exe Move.exe.

I looked for the setup file that you are talking about. I figured that the problemmay come from this command line: 
Xcopy C:\Windows\Options\Install\*.* /s
This command line produces the message:
"invalid path"
"0 files copied"

However, I looked in C:\windows\options\install and found only the file: Ccport.sys


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

JSntgRvr said:


> Ok, same process:
> 
> C:
> cd\
> ...


My fault. The thread has become so large that everytime I need to revise a previous post, I have to go back threee to four pages to find the information I need. You are right, on post 38 you indicated the above as the location of the precopy file, which in turn was the location of the installation files. I assumed it was the C:\Windows\Options\Install folder when in fact was the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs folder.

All you have to do now is, if the C:\Windows folder was moved to the C:\Winold folder as the previous actions called for, boot the computer with the startup diskette. At the prompt type the following:

C:
cd\
cd cabs
Xcopy C:\Winold\Options\Cabs\*.* /s
Setup

Just to make sure we are reaching the right folder, at the C:\ prompt type:

Dir precopy*.* /s

Press Enter. That will give you the location of the installation files. If other than the C:\Winold\Options\Cabs, then modify the command above to read as follows:

Xcopy [Location of the installation files]\*.* /s


----------



## hexas (Dec 15, 2004)

I tried it but got the same error message as before during the setup process:
'That I have a corrupted or missing .cab file and should try again without using a boot disk.'

Perhaps this is simply the case. Perhaps I am just missing a .cab file.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

That's about it. Without loading Windows there will be no progress.



JSntgRvr said:


> I have reviewed the entire thread. There is nothing wrong with your CD_ROM drive. It seems that in order to run the recovey CD, Windows must load first. Although it is true that the possibility of conflicts due to a different CD_ROM drive is present, at least the recovery should start.
> 
> Files contained in the Recovery CD cannot be ran in MSDOS. That's is the main problem.
> 
> ...


----------

